# You will NOT belive this



## Ravage (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Warrior-Princ...sr=1-1&keywords=warrior+princess+kristin+beck

Chris Beck played high school football. He bought a motorcycle, much to his mother’s dismay, at age 17. He grew up to become a U.S. Navy SEAL, serving our country for twenty years on thirteen deployments, including seven combat deployments, and ultimately earned a Purple Heart and the Bronze Star. To everyone who saw him, he was a hero. A warrior. A man.

But underneath his burly beard, Chris had a secret, one that had been buried deep inside his heart since he was a little boy—one as hidden as the panty hose in the back of his drawer. He was transgender, and the woman inside needed to get out.

This is the journey of a girl in a man’s body and her road to self-actualization as a woman amidst the PTSD of war, family rejection and our society’s strict gender rules and perceptions. It is about a fight to be free inside one’s own body, a fight that requires the strength of a Warrior Princess.

Kristin’s story of boy to woman explores the tangled emotions of the transgender experience and opens up a new dialogue about being male or female: Is gender merely between your legs or is it something much bigger?

seriously?


----------



## Lycurgus (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy crap..uh...what do you say to something like that.  Don't personally know Chris or Kristin Beck as it were....but that's just weird.


----------



## Dame (Jun 3, 2013)

Meh. It happens. Sounds like he/she has contributed quite a bit as both a man and woman.


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2013)

Yawn. For once, an Army guy/ gal beat the SEALs to the literary punch.

http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1840754,00.html

So, yeah...I do believe it because people are people.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 3, 2013)

There was a SF Col (?) that did the same thing.

Gay, doesn't reflect on an organization, just on the individual.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 3, 2013)

SOWT said:


> There was a SF Col (?) that did the same thing.
> 
> Gay, doesn't reflect on an organization, just on the individual.


 
Yeah, even better was the fact that MrS SF didn't get plastic surgery to get rid of the Ron Perlman/Dolph Lundgren lovechild jawline sHe has.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 3, 2013)

Since the SEAL Teams are the main theme  nowa days, isn't there a worry that this could open a whole new can of worms?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Since the SEAL Teams are the main theme nowa days, isn't there a worry that this could open a whole new can of worms?


 

:wall:  Of course it will.

I personally know a former SEAL who's completed her physical transition about 10-15 years ago.   Didn't need to write a book about it either.

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 3, 2013)

I believe it.  It's not the first time that a SOF type decided he wanted to be a she.


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Didn't need to write a book about it either.
> 
> LL


 
Slow down...you mean there are people out there who don't need to be attention whores and in the public eye or to make a buck off their "name?"


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Slow down...you mean there are people out there who don't need to be attention whores and in the public eye or to make a buck off their "name?"


 

I always thought it was an urban myth, but... yup - it's truth!

LL


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> I always thought it was an urban myth, but... yup - it's truth!
> 
> LL


 
Go home, you're drunk.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 3, 2013)

she is home and not drunk...  go figure...  by the way, how's your at home attempt at alcohol induced liver failure coming?


----------



## Muppet (Jun 3, 2013)

So, I am not surprised. Nor do I care neither. I think the country / world has more to worry about than this stuff. Like...the government or lack there of, um, what else... bad heroin, blaa, blaa, blaa.

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2013)

x SF med said:


> she is home and not drunk... go figure... by the way, how's your at home attempt at alcohol induced liver failure coming?


 
I took the night off. I decided not to mix dental work and migraine medication with booze. I want my liver failure to be honest.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 3, 2013)

File this under _Who Gives a Flying Fuck_.

I'd prefer folks kept their private life private, but in this case I can see where after a full SEAL career she's not left with many options.  The skill set learned as a SEAL may be hard to sell given the transgender thing so she wrote a book.  As long as the book doesn't disclose classified material, I couldn't care less what she does.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm happy for her.


----------



## pardus (Jun 3, 2013)

Much as it pains me, I agree with policemedic. Who gives a fuck!?

I'll tell you one thing, thats one chick who won't be the victim of domestic violence! LOL


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2013)

Is she on eharmony?


----------



## pardus (Jun 4, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Is she on eharmony?


 
Looking for a date?

Marines... 






LOL!


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't hate, I don't discriminate!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the big question is: pre op or post op :-/


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2013)

Ravage said:


> I think the big question is: pre op or post op :-/


 
What does that mean Rav? I am confused...

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 4, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> What does that mean Rav? I am confused...
> 
> F.M.


 
pre-op = trap = chicks with dicks = reason for a junk check

post-op = surgically re-engineered genitalia reconfigured into the sex desired


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, that's why you always check before you "dip"


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> pre-op = trap = chicks with dicks = reason for a junk check
> 
> post-op = surgically re-engineered genitalia reconfigured into the sex desired


 
Oh, I new that. Duh.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 4, 2013)

pardus said:


> Much as it pains me, I agree with policemedic. Who gives a fuck!?
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, thats one chick who won't be the victim of domestic violence! LOL


 
Please note the date and time. Learning has occurred.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL  So I see a few of you keep Thailand on your list of travel destinations...  :-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 4, 2013)

been there, had a SF bro show me where not to go so I didn't find out the hard way. 

I did win $100 in a bar with a kickboxing ring and challenge though.


----------



## Queeg (Jun 4, 2013)

"Rouge Warrior"

"No Easy Bikini Wax Day"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck it, dude did more for his Country than most anyone who's shitting on him. If he wants to be a chick it's his business.

I've gotta be honest though, the temptation to throw some Tranny pics up in the SEAL pictures thread is right up there currently


----------



## Brooklynben (Jun 5, 2013)

Rumor has it that when SOCOM was told that they had to start integrating women, the brass got together in committee and cooked up a plan on how they could possibly claim such actual integration.  So could these new women be nothing less than the heroic volunteers who were willing to put their ball on the (dotted)line and accept such one way missions?


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 5, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Fuck it, dude did more for his Country than most anyone who's shitting on him. If he wants to be a chick it's his business.
> 
> I've gotta be honest though, the temptation to throw some Tranny pics up in the SEAL pictures thread is right up there currently


 
Agreed on the first part.

On the second... You just have a hard disk full of tranny pics on standby?   Shoulda just stuck with the I'm-a-sheepshagger bit...


----------



## ebiaihi (Jun 5, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Since the SEAL Teams are the main theme nowa days, isn't there a worry that this could open a whole new can of worms?


 

Are you saying guys are going to leave the teams and want to ride the former SEAL/transexual gravytrain?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 5, 2013)

Totentanz said:


> On the second... You just have a hard disk full of tranny pics on standby?  Shoulda just stuck with the I'm-a-sheepshagger bit...


 
It's images I've saved up to represent Mara on the next .ppt satire I attempt.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> It's images I've saved up to represent Mara on the next .ppt satire I attempt.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> It's images I've saved up to represent Mara on the next .ppt satire I attempt.


 
I don't know how Mara should take the fact that you had to download terabytes of tranny porn to represent him online.


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2013)

At least this thread's finally living up to my expectations.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 5, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> At least this thread's finally living up to my expectations.


 
You're just hoping Mac gives up the IP for all that tranny porn.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 5, 2013)

0 to disturbed in 11-teen fucking seconds...

F.M.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 5, 2013)

My work here is done...


----------



## Poccington (Jun 7, 2013)

All I know is, airsofter's are gonna go full retard with this one.

As if they weren't gay enough, now they're gonna be lady SEAL's.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 8, 2013)

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/06/07/us/transgender-veteran/index.html

I wounder if her Brothers still want to have anything to do with her. Certanly hope they do.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 8, 2013)

Ravage said:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/06/07/us/transgender-veteran/index.html
> 
> I wounder if her Brothers still want to have anything to do with her. Certanly hope they do.


 

After all those years, I doubt her Brothers would give a shit; most probably already knew deep down.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 8, 2013)

Man, the comments on that CNN article went sideways in like 3 posts...  then ventured into slavery, Noah's Ark, to unicorns!

Damn.


----------

